# Uno UL Road Stem Dangerous?



## Waterat Pat (Mar 22, 2007)

I saw the UNO ASA-105 road stem is only 115g for 100mm and was wondering is it ok to use on my MTB or am I tempting fate?
The link is here to check it out.
http://www.blueskycycling.com/product6137_51_-Kalloy-Uno-ASA-105-Road-Stem.htm


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

It depends.
I have one.....I'm a 165 lb Xc and cross rider.
Works fine for me....might not be the hot set up for a 250 lb downhiller.
It also came in at 125 gr if I remember right....I added ti hardware to take some grams off.
Kalloy makes stems for a lot of mfgrs.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

A big part of risk factor in using road stems is your bar width, if you use it on a 580mm wide flat bar, that's about the same sort of leverage as a pair of road drop bars, but with a 685mm riser bar you may find that it doesn't have enough torsional strength or feels a bit noodly.


----------



## Waterat Pat (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah I should have included a few more details i am about 200lbs and I am going to run a 660mm low rise handlebar. I was going to put it on my SC Superlight that I am hoping to get down around 25lbs.


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/20326-305_SETEV0-3-Parts-72-Stems/Sette-Evo-Stem.htm

I like the sette stems for the price.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Waterat Pat said:


> Yeah I should have included a few more details i am about 200lbs and I am going to run a 660mm low rise handlebar. I was going to put it on my SC Superlight that I am hoping to get down around 25lbs.


You will probably be fine.
I used one for a while with a 660 bar..I think that stem is now on one of my cross bikes.
But...one of my favorite cheap stems is from Ibis...direct on their site for 45 buck and they are light and strong


----------

